# Mounting a scope to a discovery.



## Shuvel (Aug 21, 2010)

I ordered a couple of high (1" rings) mounts. I mounted one set on my 10-22 and the other I was to mount on my Discovery.
However, the mounts are way too large. The little booklet that comes with the discovery has no information on what size the discovery takes.
If any one is familiar which one to order, I would appreciate.


----------



## Shuvel (Aug 21, 2010)

I found the information 1" 11mm(or 3/8 dovetail) high mounts.


----------

